

A visit to Hacker School - lxt
http://www.laurathomson.com/2012/08/a-visit-to-hacker-school/

======
nicholasjbs
Thanks, Laura! We loved having you visit.

For those looking to start contributing to open source, I highly recommend
reading through the slides from Laura's talk:
[http://www.slideshare.net/lauraxthomson/hacker-school-
gettin...](http://www.slideshare.net/lauraxthomson/hacker-school-
gettingstartedinopensource)

~~~
lxt
Thank you! I hope I can come back in the Fall.

